# New Uniforms



## Cornholio




----------



## Chan Ho Nam

better than the old logo but that blue trim is too flashy


----------



## vinsanity77

reminds me of the clippers away jersey and the pistons alternate


----------



## Coatesvillain

What the ****?

How did they manage to **** this up? I'm disgusted.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Coatesvillain said:


> What the ****?
> 
> How did they manage to **** this up? I'm disgusted.


I'm going to have to concur with that sentiment. I think I just died a little inside. I was expecting more along the lines of this:


----------



## Coatesvillain

I was expecting a modern version of the 80's jerseys, but the came up with something different and much worse.


----------



## Kidd

Bleurgh.


----------



## c_dog

red again? it seems every other team wears red now.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Here are the jerseys I was expecting:









This franchise can't get anything right. That's probably why hardly anyone in the area cares about the team anymore.


----------



## Sliccat

I miss the blue ones.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Are these their new full-time unis, or just alternates?


----------



## roux

vinsanity77 said:


> reminds me of the clippers away jersey and the pistons alternate


Clippers road jersey was my first thought as well


----------



## kzero

I really thought I was on the Clippers forum for a second.


----------



## gi0rdun

Good idea, poor execution.


----------



## Smithian

Ew.


----------



## Basel

That will be their home jersey.


----------



## Kidd

It looks better.


----------



## Cornholio

Basel said:


> That will be their home jersey.


I don't think that's their home jersey. When was that photo taken?

Because they were using the retros from last year to introduce players (and the new coach), not the new jerseys.


----------



## Cornholio

New court.


----------



## Basel

Cornholio said:


> I don't think that's their home jersey. When was that photo taken?
> 
> Because they were using the retros from last year to introduce players (and the new coach), not the new jerseys.


That photo was taken after the NBA Draft - I assumed that was the jersey they'd be using. Maybe not, though.


----------



## roux

I like the sixers in Red White and Blue.. makes sense with the whole 1776 theme, when they went to black and red i cringed, and i hope they are bringing this back full time


----------



## King Joseus

The court looks awesome.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

court looks great at least


----------



## Coatesvillain

Worse than I thought:

http://www.nba.com/sixers/news/new_uniforms_photos_090923.html


----------



## Dissonance

GOOD GOD, talk about generic and cheap looking. That is horrendous. I'm going to go out on a limb and guess their sales in jersey's will tank. I bet they come up with new ones in 3-5 yrs.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Everyone was excited because they said they were going back to their old looks, but these look like reversible rec league uniforms.


----------



## RSP83

man... those sure are ugly


----------

